

I am David Copperfield. Ask Me Anything - Thibaut
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ul8ri/i_am_david_copperfield_ask_me_anything/

======
voodoochilo
hi david, you've been vanished for years! great trick. how did you do that?

